
Quick, Hide in This Closet - shawndumas
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Hide_Under_This_Desk.txt&sortOrder=Sort+by+Rating&characters=Steve+Jobs
======
circlefavshape
It's nice to read a story in which Steve Jobs is wrong

